# Drain tile check valve



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

Has anyone tried one of those drain tile check valves for field tile? I am trying to drain a low spot in my food plot to a nearby ditch. I do not have much fall to the ditch. The tile ends up at the very bottom of the ditch to create some fall. As long as the ditch is near empty, it will drain. I want to install a check valve on the tile to prevent back flow. My question is : will water flow from the food plot to the ditch if the ditch water level is above the check valve? Will the ditch water level have to recede below the check valve before it will open? Thank You


----------



## michigander II (May 27, 2002)

Water will only flow thru your check valve if it is higher on the foodplot side. I think it would help to put a elbow on end of exit into ditch (pointed downstream) to help the valve stay open when water is flowing. Water pressure will open it up if it is higher on the foodplot side. It doesn't matter if the check valve is covered. Hope this helps!


----------



## Peck (Feb 1, 2004)

The elbow idea makes good sense. Thanks


----------



## Ron A (Feb 25, 2005)

The check-valve you are referring to is more commonly called a "back-water valve" in the plumbing industry. They are normally used on a home to prevent sewage from backing up into a basement. They do require periodic maintenance to keep them clean and working properly.

I would recommend avoiding the installation, if at all possible!


----------

